# Show us your Halloween themed Christmas gifts!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I recieved these from my son's girlfriend. No wonder I love this girl so much. She "gets" me.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

And I recieved this from hubby. He doesn't know he bought me this yet. He just pays the bills and I show him what he's giving me when it comes.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

The only thing I _know_ I'm getting is a remote trigger and external flash for my camera... But I suppose I could use that to take better Halloween pictures.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great gifts scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your son's girlfriend is a keeper And how thoughtful of your husband to give you such an appropriate gift:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Jim Shore pieces are great. We have a piece by him too.

You have such a kind hubby to put such thought into your gift.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I got the breathing grave prop to.For the price I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We'll will be posting more, but here's a start - a Jack Skellington mug that Spooky1 got:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I like those Laura. And that's a neat mug Spooky, I always use my Halloween mugs the most.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

A Stanley Tools Mobil Work Station. Will be used as our haunt makeup case. May buy a second one for the same purpose.









Also recieved "So You Want to Be A Haunt Entrepreneur" by Kelly Allen.









And a new rotating barstool with a back to use while working in my prop room


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy gave me a cool Halloween dragon from Dragon Folk Studios (http://www.dragonfolkstudios.com/)










and I also got Tucker & Dale vs. Evil, and I gave Roxy the 50 Horror Classics DVD set. It was a good Christmas.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I got a copy of "TrickRTreat"!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Spooky1 and Roxy, it looks like you guys recieved some great gifts. It's like the people who gave you the gifts really know you. 

Jim, that is my favorite Halloween movie. I would give everyone a copy if I could.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Nothing spectacular, but my brother got me a Zombies! page-a-day desk calendar. Awesome!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Zombie smarts page-a-day desk calendar, Resident Evil 5 and Alan Wake for xBox.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

A new Power drill. and some gift cads to walmart and lowes that I'm using for halloween.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

All I got was a rock.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OK, I promise, this is the last of my presents I will post. I held off on these until now because sometimes the forum quiets down in Jan. and Feb., so I wanted to space things out. 
My sister is a china painter and she painted all these for me! The colors are much brighter than they look. The flash washed a lot of the colors out.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh those are so cool scareme!! my favorites are the first one, and the spider web!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your sister clearly knows your tastes, Scareme


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you, I'll pass your kind words on to my sister.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

i got an "American Zombies" T-Shirt and a Zombie Crossing Poster for the garage from my 18 yr old son Josh. I got him Dead Island for PS3, because nothing says love like beating zombies to a pulp with and heavy iron pipe. LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

tcass01 said:


> i got an "American Zombies" T-Shirt and a Zombie Crossing Poster for the garage from my 18 yr old son Josh. I got him Dead Island for PS3, because nothing says love like beating zombies to a pulp with and heavy iron pipe. LOL


The family that kills zombies together, stays alive together.


----------

